# 500mg sus 200mg dec



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

The day is finally here when i do my second course. My first course consisited of 250mg sus and 200mg dec for 8 week then PCT and gained about 16lb. I had a dodgy stomach about 2 weeks ago so lost some weight but thats nearly all gone back on. My start weight is 189lb. Im going to try and keep my diet as clean as possible. 1st injection tonight cant wait to get started. I will update daily. Any info welcome.

Weeks 1-10 - 500mg sus

Weeks 1-8 - 200mg dec

Weeks 10-14 - Nolva 40/20/20/20

Weeks 12-14 - HCG


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

My diet will consist of:

Meal 1 ? 05:30

4 x brown bread (276 calories ? 52g carbs, 11g protein, 5g fat)

8 x egg whites, 2 x egg yolks (304 calories ? 4g carbs, 35g protein, 15g fat)

Meal total ? 580 calories (56g carbs, 46g protein, 20g fat)

2 x Multi vitamin

1 x Multi mineral

2 x Milk Thistle

1 x Flax seed oil

Meal 2 ? 08:00

Half a cup of oats with water (305 calories ? 52g carbs, 14g protein, 5g fat)

Protein shake (107 calories ? 7g carbs, 20g protein, 3g fat)

Banana (105 calories ? 27g carbs, 1.3g protein, 0.4g fat)

Meal total ? 517 calories (86g carbs, 44.3g protein, 8.4g fat)

Meal 3 ? 10:00

BSN True mass half serving (400 calories with milk)

Meal total ? 400 calories (52g carbs, 35g protein, 6g fat)

Meal 4 ? 12:00

1 x Salmon (185 calories ? 0g carbs, 32g protein, 5g fat)

1 x Jacket potato (278 calories ? 63g carbs, 7g protein, 0.4g fat)

1 x banana (105 calories ? 27g carbs, 1.3g protein, 0.4g fat)

Meal total ? 568 calories (90g carbs, 40.3 protein, 5.8g fat)

Meal 5 ? 14:00

BSN True mass half serving (400 calories with milk)

Meal total ? 400 calories (52g carbs, 35g protein, 6g fat)

Meal 6 ? 16:00

1 x cup of rice (205 calories ? 45g carbs, 4g protein, 0.4g fat)

1 x chicken breast (211 calories ? 0g carbs, 40g protein, 4g fat)

1 x Apple (72 calories ? 19g carbs, 0.4g protein, 0.2g fat)

Meal total ? 488 calories (64g carbs, 44.4g protein, 4.6g fat)

Train 17:30 ? 18:30

Whey Protein with complex carbs (432 calories ? 35g carbs, 50g protein, 7g fat)

Meal total ? 432 calories (432 calories ? 35g carbs, 50g protein, 7g fat)

Meal 7 ? 19:00

1 x Tuna (109 calories ? 0g carbs, 21g protein, 0.5g fat)

1 x Small jacket potato (278 calories ? 63g carbs, 7g protein, 0.4g fat)

Meal total ? 387 calories (63g carbs, 28g protein, 0.9g fat)

Meal 8 ? 20:00

2 scoops of whey Protein mixed with skimmed milk (301 calories ? 20g carbs, 47g protein, 10g fat)

Meal total ? 301 calories (20g carbs, 47g protein, 10g fat)

Total for the day ? 4057 calories (455g carbs, 359g protein, 66.7g fat)

__________________


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive been trying a new way of training over the past few weeks. My split will be like this:

Mon: Chest, Lats and bi's

Tues: Shoulders, Traps and tri's

Weds: Quads, Hamstrings and calves

Thurs: Chest, Lats and bi's

Fri: Shoulders, Traps and tri's

Sat: Off

Sun: Off

I do 6 sets per bodypart every session so it end up looking like this. Here an example workout.

Chest

Bench Press 3 sets - 2 warm up, 1 to failure

Incline dumbbell press 2 sets - 1 warm up, 1 to failure

Chest flies - 1 set to failure

Lats

Hammerstrength pulldown 3 sets - 2 warm up, 1 to failure

T-bar row 2 sets - 1 warm up, 1 to failure

Lat pulldown 1 set - 1 set to failure

Bi's

Cable ez bar curl 3 sets - 2 warm up, 1 to failure

Seated curl 2 sets - 1 warm up, 1 to failure

Standing single arm cable curl - 1 set to failure


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well put my first sus in didnt go all that great a little bit came back out and was sore not long after id jabbed. Couldnt manage to do my dec yesterday i cant seem to jab myself in my left glute so il get one of my mates to do that tonight then sus again on thurs.

Diet went ok yesterday didnt stay as strict to my diet plan as i thought but my foods all prepared today so im ready to go.

Had a good workout yesterday felt pumped cant be thegear yet but still felt good. For the past month ive been lifting light and high reps so it felt good to finally be lifting heavy again. Workout looked like this:

Chest

Bench press

1 x 15 reps warm up

1 x 12 reps warm up (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Hammer strength incline press

1 x 12 reps warm up

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Incline chest flys

1 x to failure

Lats

Hammerstrength lat pulldown

1 x 15 reps warm up

1 x 12 reps warm up (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Lat pulldown

1 x 12 reps warm up

1 x to failure (weight increase)

T-bar row

1 x to failure

Bi's

Preacher curl

1 x 15 reps warm up

1 x 12 reps warm up (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Standing dumbbell curl with twist

1 x 12 reps warm up

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Standing cable pulley (crossover machine)

1 x to failure

Today is shoulders, traps and tri's. Updates tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Good session at the gym yesterday. I hit shoulders, traps and tri's. Felt really string in the gym today prob just mental but it felt good to be lifting heavy again. The workout looked like this:

Shoulders

Military press

1 x 15 reps warm up set

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Hammerstrength shoulder press

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Lateral raises

1 x to failure

1 x drop set to failure

Traps

Shrugs

1 x 15 reps warm up set

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Reverse Flys

1 x 15 reps warm up set

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Tri's

Skullcrushers

1 x 15 reps warm up set

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Triceps pushdown

1 x 12 reps warm up set (weight increase)

1 x to failure (weight increase)

Reverse Triceps Pulldown

1 x to failure

1 x dropset

Well last night got one of my mates to do my deca shot. All went well. Got woke up in the middle of the night with the worst pain in both of my glutes. Im in agony, look like a right fool in work hobblin about. On my last course i massaged the area after injection then ive read that your not supposed to do that just stretch the area. I hardly had any pain last course so any ideas? Think im am gonna mix the sus and dec put 1ml of sus with 1 ml of deca each shot then i only have to jab twice a week.

Got on the scales yesterday 193lb (+3)

Diet was good yesterday.

Update tomorrow, thanks for reading.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well it was meant to be leg day yesterday but didnt end up training because i could hardly walk let alone train legs so i had a day off instead. I feel great today ended up going straight home after finishing work at 2pm and sleeping until 5pm had sumthing to eat then fell back asleep at 8pm until 5am. Chest, lats and bi's today cant wait to get training. Glutes aren't as sore today but i dnt feel like il be doing my jab until tomorrow which kind of suits me because then il jab on tues and fri which is better for me.

Weighed my self yesterday 194lb (+4).

My diet yesterday consisted of:

06.00 - Sausage and bacon sandwich on brown bread.

06.00 - Half cup of oats with skimmed milk.

08.30 - Truemass with skimmed milk.

10.00 - Tuna Pasta

12.00 - Salmon with jacket potato

14.00 - Metrx protein with skimmed milk

15.00-17.00 - Sleep

17.30 - Cod with two slices of wholemeal bread

19.30 - Metrx protein with skimmed milk

20.00- 05.00 - Sleep

My diet wasnt great yesterday because i slept that much but it was more important to me to get the sleep in because i had only been managing 6-7 hours a day which is no where near enough for me.

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Good session at the gym yesterday i was lifting close to what i was on my last course so thats good news and cant wait for the test to kick in properly. My weight is stil the same at 194lb. I did chest lats and bi's yesterday and felt great. Its great to be lifting big again after a month or so doing light weight high reps. This is definatly why i train!

This is my workout for yesterday:

Chest

Bench press

1 x 15 reps warm up set 154lb

1 x 12 reps warm up set 176lb

1 x 12 reps 198lb

1 x 8 reps 220lb

Incline Press

1 x 15 reps warm up set 154lb

1 x 12 reps warm up set 176lb

1 x 8 reps 198lb

Lats

Tbar row (not to failure)

1 x 15 reps warm up set 66lb

1 x 12 reps warm up set 88lb

1 x 12 reps 110lb

Lat pulldown

1 x 15 reps warm up set 165lb

1 x 12 reps 210lb

Seated row

1 x 12 reps 181lb

Bi's

Bar curl

1 x 15 reps warm up set 88lb

1 x 12 reps 110lb

1 x 8 reps 110lb

Seated curl (very strict form)

1 x 15 reps warm up set 44lb

1 x 12 reps 44lb

Standing cable curl

1 x 12 reps 77lb (each arm)

My right glute is still sore from the injection on monday i dont have a clue what i did wrong if anything but its been painful ever since its alot better today so finally i can get in and out of my car with no pain! Shoulders, traps and tri's today cant wait to get in the gym. Ive decided to train legs tomorrow seens though i could hardly walk on weds but i think the day off has done me good i managed to catch up with all my sleep and feel recharged!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Legs today good session felt strong. Checked my weight 197lb (+7) and this was early in the morning. Day off tomorrow legs are already aching will post updates on monday.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Start of a new week chest, lats and tri's today. Legs workout on sat urday consisted of:

Quads

Leg extention

1 x 15 reps (warm up set)

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x to failure

Squats

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x to failure

Hack squat

1 x to failure

Hamstrings

Hamstring curl

1 x 15 reps (warm up set)

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x to failure

Straight leg deadlift

1 x 15 reps (warm up set)

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x to failure

Calves

Calf extention

1 x 15 reps (warm up set)

1 x 15 reps (warm up set)

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x 12 reps (warm up set)

1 x to failure

1 x to failure

Calves are still sore today so i might stick to doing six sets on calf extention and see how that goes. Might also change my shrugs to doing six sets of shrugs. All in all feeling good with my self, libidos up which cant be a bad thing. Updates tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well weighed myself yesterday and upto 199lb (+9) nearly at that 200lb mark! My left glute is still really sore. I think ive definatly got an allergic reaction from it. My last course i had sus so i really dont understand why this is happening this time round, its a different sus from organon but im in agony. Any ideas id be grateful otherwise im goin to have to change to enanthate or something and im left with a **** load of sus.

Had a great workout start feel the pumps already think arms have gone up aswel to 16.25 from the start of the course where they were 15.75. Im going to see someone tonight hopefully (if hes in the gym) about the sus and see what he says because i no hes has a bad reaction in the past with it. Hopefully the next time i write il be over the 200lb mark and il have the gear situation sorted.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Sus injection went good yesterday mixed it with dec so quite pleased bled quite abit but apart from that all went ok. Cant really type today im busy so will update tomorrow. Weight still steady at 199lb (+9). Thanks for reading.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this is a log then i will put it into the relevant sectoin as this sectoin is just for Steroid related questoins this post has became a training log.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if this is a log then i will put it into the relevant sectoin as this sectoin is just for Steroid related questoins this post has became a training log.


Sorry didnt realise there was a section for logs.

Cheers.


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

bigacb said:


> My left glute is still really sore. I think ive definatly got an allergic reaction from it. My last course i had sus so i really dont understand why this is happening this time round, its a different sus from organon but im in agony.


Hi Bigcab,

I'm a newbie here & may get shot down in flames for sticking my neck out. From what you say, it sounds like Kerachi Sus you have which is indeed painful to jag from what i've read so far. Seems some people suffer worse than others. I have some Kerachi Sus & Deca sitting for my 2nd course & have read that with the deca it's not as bad.

If you can't handle the pain & it's interfering with the training, then I would consider Ethan. As I said, am a newbie to this & you will probably be better waiting for a response from one of the more experienced guys. Just my 2p worth.....


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

fifibobo said:


> Hi Bigcab,
> 
> I'm a newbie here & may get shot down in flames for sticking my neck out. From what you say, it sounds like Kerachi Sus you have which is indeed painful to jag from what i've read so far. Seems some people suffer worse than others. I have some Kerachi Sus & Deca sitting for my 2nd course & have read that with the deca it's not as bad.
> 
> If you can't handle the pain & it's interfering with the training, then I would consider Ethan. As I said, am a newbie to this & you will probably be better waiting for a response from one of the more experienced guys. Just my 2p worth.....


Its seems fine now mixed it with dec and didnt hurt at all so im happy again. Still got a really hard egg sized lump in my left glute which the pain is less and less each day but apart from that its goin well. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Great session in the gym today especially on chest. Felt strong today. I trained chest, lats and bis. Could feel a real pump in my chest today and everything felt alot harder and more full. Im wondering if the next course i do i should add an oral like dbol to try and get everything kick started quicker. I hate waiting for the main bulk of the test to properly kick in. Shoulders, traps and tris tomorrow cant wait. Looking forward to a lazy weekend of doing nothing and scoffing my face. Think im going to have the full weekend as my cheat days this week!


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

bigacb said:


> Im wondering if the next course i do i should add an oral like dbol to try and get everything kick started quicker. I hate waiting for the main bulk of the test to properly kick in.


Am doing a D-Bol only cycle myself (40mg ed). Just started 3rd week & am getting good gains. Have a look at some of the posts regarding it - heres mine;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/25407-1st-d-bol-cycle.html

Good luck.....!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Good session today. Shoulders traps and tris today, had to train at my works gym today so the weights there arent that heavy so i did more of a high reps day today but felt a real pump. Measured quads theyre up 0.25inch and arms are over 16 now so alls going well. My diets not been great ive been getting the calories in but not the best of calories due to me being really busy at work. Hopefully my log will get more detailed again once work slows down.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Not been on the scales all weekend so hopefully will have put on some weight and hit the 200lb mark. I hate waiting all of this time for the majority of the test to kick in! Should be nearly there. All muscles are feeling rock hard all the time which is one of the things i love when im on a course. Chest, lats and bis today. Ive not trained all weekend so im ready to get in there today, love my monday sessions when ive had the weekend off i feel really strong today. Diets going good ive been really clean eating over the weekend which i didnt think id do but it all good. Updates tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

201lb! thats the first time ive ever been over 200lb and never been bigger! arms are up half and inch from the start and so are quads! Couldnt be happier!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well im there 201lb (+12lb)! Pushing for 15st dont no whether il make it but gonna give it my best shot. Doesnt seem that long ago when i could get over 175lb let alone 200lb. 210 here i come! Couldnt believe it when i got on the scales! Weighed myself later in the day and it said i was heavier but id just drunk a sh!t load of water and had a weight gain drink so il go with the first weight.

Well session was quality yesterday after id weighed myself it gave me a real surge of energy! Face has started to look abit more bloated. Everyone at work keeps on accusing me that im on steroids and at first i was like am i 'f*ck' but now i just play along with it and agree with them and now they dont think i am, makes sense??? Theres a guy who i work with whos got mint genetics and has put on about 2 stone in a years training, now they all think hes on juice because he always denys it and get so wound up about it. Its so funny winding him up and i know for a fact hes not on juice.

Anyways keep reading updates tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well jab number 5 yesterday and all went smooth, bit of pain when needle went in but apart from that all went good. Good session yesterday felt big. Started to do 6 sets on the shrug machine and my necks killing today. Weight still steady at 201lb (+12).

Got a stag do on saturday, il prob have a few drinks but not getting leathered dont wana **** up my training the next day. Always feel realy small after a night out.

Already planning out my next course im thinking im going to cut on my next one. I no this is ages away but i always like to plan out. I want to add an oral in, any ideas? been looking at tbol but dont no anyone thats ever had it. So i was thinking sus, eq and tbol just off the top of my head so any feedback welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well it was leg day yesterday and the pumps i got on my legs ive never had b4 so this test must be alright otherwise how would i be gaining. Im off work now for a couple of weeks so ive gotta make sure my diet carrys on the same because usually when im off work because im not in a fixed routine my diet suffers. Im sure it wont because these are my favourite weeks of a course weeks 3-4.

Posted yesterday as day 16 again it was day 17.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Measurements are in:

Start

Chest - 43"

Bi's - 15.75"

Quads - 24"

Calves - 15.5"

Now

Chest - 44.5"

Bi's - 16.5"

Quads - 25"

Calves - 16.25"

Weight at start 189lb

Weight now 206b (+17lb)

Started to look abit bloated but cant really see any increase in bf but will let no when i get back in work on monday. Really happy with the gains at the moment. Need to reach that 210lb mark which im sure i will seens though im not even 4 weeks in. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well weighed in at 207lb (+18) yesterday. Measured arms again theyre between 16.5 and 16.75 cold need to get them to 17" and then il be happy. that was my goal for this course and also to get to 15st (210lb) which im nearly at already. When i come off my course im going to do PCT ten 4 weeks after completeing that i will run a maintenance stage for 4 weeks cutting my fat intake and calores to approx 3500 a day. After this im going to cut for 4 weeks before my next course. I want to get my bf to below 10% before starting my next course. My bodyfats at 15% so approx 2% up on what i started which im not too bothered about all i care for is getting bigger at the moment. Id let my bf fet to 16% on this course then i will bring it down when im off by adding in cardio.

Football tonight (i play every monday btw) which i am finding increasingly more difficult because my calves are cramping up really badly im fine running for 10mins but then start cramping but il keep on soldierin on.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Football was killer last night didnt have any subs so had to play full match (5 aside) 40mins constantly sprinting etc, calves were sore and are still sore now, felt like shin splints but il get over it. Lowered my cals slightly and been eating clean worried about putting on too much fat, but i always get like this through a course a couple of days and it will no doubt be back up to normal.

Weighed in 1lb down today but no worries. Had to train on my own today as all my mates were goin at different times. Good workout in the end and was looking pumped. anyways leg day tomorrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Weights still steady at 206lb but my bfs definatly down this week. Im on nights at work so it always messes with my diet ive lowered my cals to approx 3500. They will go back upto 4000 next week.

Strengths up:

Shoulder Press dumbells: 94lb each db for 6 reps.

Bench Press: 310lb for 4 reps 2 spotted.

Pleased with the strength increase and look better with less bf. So pleased hopefully i will still reach 210lb!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigacb said:


> Its seems fine now mixed it with dec and didnt hurt at all so im happy again. Still got a really hard egg sized lump in my left glute which the pain is less and less each day but apart from that its goin well. Thanks for the response though.


Seems like you haven't jabbed in deep enough....a common mistake.

Make sure the pin is all the way in when you jab, and give a firm massage after....should be better

Also try the quads, as it's so much easier than reaching round into the glute


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not add in cardio to the training now, to control bf mate??


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

i always thought you should leave the pin out a fraction so if the needle snaps for some reason, you can easily pull it out?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So they say. But this can lead to you depositing the oil to close to the skin, thus creating a lump. Put it deep in the muscle and you don't have a problem. I only speak from experience mate. But I use short blues, so if you used long blues you could leave a bit of the pin out and get the same effect I s'pose


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

good plan batman!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Seems like you haven't jabbed in deep enough....a common mistake.
> 
> Make sure the pin is all the way in when you jab, and give a firm massage after....should be better
> 
> Also try the quads, as it's so much easier than reaching round into the glute


Alrite robsta it was that sustone 250 i was using that was causing that, since ive moved over to organon no probs and strengths through the roof!

Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> So they say. But this can lead to you depositing the oil to close to the skin, thus creating a lump. Put it deep in the muscle and you don't have a problem. I only speak from experience mate. But I use short blues, so if you used long blues you could leave a bit of the pin out and get the same effect I s'pose


I use green needles (the long ones) and go all the way in. It was definatly that sustone. Pretty gutted that i used that for the first 2 weeks of my course but i can definatly tell the difference between sustone and sustanon my libido is sky high and strengths through the roof!

And with the cardio i play football on a mon for 40mins but thats it usually dont hit it properly until i come of the course. I cut my training down to 3 days and do cardio 3 days so i dont overtrain.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Weight is down to 205lb (+16) but checked bf this morning and its down lower than what it was at the start of the course, so pleased with that. Going to up my calories again this week to around 4000.

Had a full weekend off training and only trained 4 days last week because im really busy at work.

Chest lats and bis today.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Shoulders traps and tris yesterday felt really strong. New PBs on shoulder press, used the 100lb dbs. Really pleased with my strength increases not weighed myself for a while, will weigh myself today but not expecting anything special. Definatly looking leaner. Going to up my calories again this week to around 4500.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Been really busy at work so not been on here for ages. Weight is at 212lbs (+23). Arms are just under 17" cold so that an increase of over an inch. 1 more shot to go then im off. 3 weeks then i start pct.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Forgot to say that over xmas i cut my training down to three days and everything has come on especially my arms and traps. I only train traps on alternate weeks now as i think i was overtraining.


----------

